# Popping reel



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

What's everyone using on their 40-60lb ocean extreme? 
For average floater fish. 

Thinking the consensus will be 10k gossa, but any other reels?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I like the Penn TRQ-7 but I'm pretty sure that almost everyone is going to say 10k Stella or close.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I knew Stella would be mentioned quickly! 

But, we're not talking big fish, how often do you hear of 100lb+ tuna from the floaters they are there but not every fish for sure I see no need for a super spinner. On top of that the rod will not take much more than 18lbs sustained so why a Stella the gossa can apply that plenty easy. 

Just saying it would be the saltiga over Stella for sure if I was looking for a reel that caliber. 

I'm look for something $300 or less.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Easy! Spheros does not have dual drags it can't possibly deliver equal amount of drag as smooth but yes it can deliver that much drag washers on top and bottom will make it smoother. 

Also it will take $100 line almost to fill either and most likely the gossa can be had with one cent spooling and not the Spheros. So then you can be looking no difference to maybe $20 after spooling.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Forestpark, I figured out who you are. Stop being rude Anthony.

Justin, I didn't say get a stella, I said it would be favored. I'd get the trq-7 but I hate spinners and pop with an Avet JX Raptor.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

The Saragosa makes 33lbs and the Spheros makes 27lb of drag in the 10k models. The gossa has dual drags which means more surface area in the drag system which means less pressure per a square inch to make the equivalent drag in a Saragosa as what it would take in a Spheros. Plus having pressure from both sides should add a margin of stability also.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

justindfish said:


> The Saragosa makes 33lbs and the Spheros makes 27lb of drag in the 10k models. The gossa has dual drags which means more surface area in the drag system which means less pressure per a square inch to make the equivalent drag in a Saragosa as what it would take in a Spheros. Plus having pressure from both sides should add a margin of stability also.


I agree Justin


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Forestpark, I figured out who you are. Stop being rude Anthony.
> 
> Justin, I didn't say get a stella, I said it would be favored. I'd get the trq-7 but I hate spinners and pop with an Avet JX Raptor.


Sorry jim I was just ancy seeing as how so many people ask about reels on other forums and they instantly go to Stella or nothing.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I do think the gossa only has the AR bearing without a backup compared to some other reels though!


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I haven't looked at both stacks side by side but my first guess would be identical drags on top. As for the bottom it will with out a doubt make a difference it has too, 15lbs maybe not but more yes. I don't have the measurements of the lower drag washer but its larger diameter than the upper.

http://cdn.stripersonline.com/9/9a/900x900px-LL-9a8b1a51_IMAG0293.jpeg

Sent from my 20383 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

forestpark said:


> Uh , so you can't disagree or have a diferent opinion , Â¡s that a problem Jungle Jim ?
> Justin , first buy , fish and test both reels . Concensus is not going to do that for you.
> Looking at the a shimano specifications or reading what all those gooGans say on the forums most likely will stir you the wrong way.
> Now , if you can justify a Stella it would be the end of this argument.
> ...


It's not what you say. It's how you say it.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Daiwa Saltist 5k or 6k would also be something to look at. I like the Saragosa SW though


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Brice how much good stuff have you heard about the saltist I hear 50/50 either way with it? Also which 16K spool do you use on your gossa?



Sent from my 20383 using Tapatalk


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I've never seen one fail, but I'd trust the gosa SW more. My 16k spool is a Jigging Master, but it's on a Stella 10k


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

forestpark said:


> Justin , the top stack diameter on both reels Saragossa SW and Spheros SW are nearly identical , if not the same.
> 
> I , was in shock when I took apart the top stack of the Saragossa 20 to re greased with cals grease, to later find out that the Spheros SW10 are about the same small diameter. Very small drag washer , looks like a standard cheap freshwater spinning reel
> Not saying its a bad thing thought , as they deliver the desired drag ...but its certainly not as an upgraded as the drag stack of a quantum cabo or boca , just to give you an example.
> ...


I've been thinking about our conversation and I've come up with yes the gossa is a good reel but way over priced for what you get.

Thinking maybe a cabo 80 because it supposedly has an amazing drag. I only need 18lbs but I want it as smooth as possible and least startup pressure required.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

forestpark said:


> Justin , cabo drag stack system is second to none. The folks at Zebco really stepped up to the plate. Even it's little sister the Boca can battle with some mean yft. I had both the Boca and Cabo in 80 size . They are a little bigger than a 10k size reel but , you have lots of drag on those reels. The can really put a substantial 40lb of drag , probably way to much thought.
> Ideally , I'd say a cabo or boca 60 size is perfect , plenty line capacity ( spool it with 50lb ) and plenty of drag to produce. It will balance nicely that OTI. Another reel that I'm eager to put my hands on , is the Azores but it won't be released until late January 2015. So I heard from Okuma.
> Stay away from the Finnor Lethal.


The Azores has been my choice from the start I've been getting every little bit of information I could find for over two months but it won't make it when I need it.

I'm a really big Okuma fan I'm trading Avets for more Okumas for next year.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

justindfish said:


> The Azores has been my choice from the start I've been getting every little bit of information I could find for over two months but it won't make it when I need it.
> 
> I'm a really big Okuma fan I'm trading Avets for more Okumas for next year.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Can you tell me why you are getting rid of your Avets and getting Okumas?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Finally decided on the 10k gossa with 60lb Threadlock.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------

